# Nicolai Argon Pinion



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I’ve dreamed of getting a Pinion bike, finally decided to spring for one this past winter, of course it’s COVID, so choices are limited and timelines are long.

I was perusing the Nicolai website and they had some leftover Argon Pinion frame sets discounted ~1/3 off, so I set the plan in motion.

Two months later and numerous mixed language email, my Argon + Pinion C12 arrived:










I built the frame up using parts from my GG Shred Dog, Manitou Mattoc Pro 160mm, DT Swiss 350 hubs/WTB rims, Gates Belt Drive 32 x 32, 170m cranks (160mm on order), TRP Quadiem brakes, 180/200 rotors, DHF front and rear, a mix of cockpit stuff, 210mm OneUp dropper, Brooks Cambium seat.

I didn’t weigh the bike, it’s not really important to me, after hiking some steps I day I’ll say it’s not light for a hardtail 🙄

First ride today, steep, sandy, rocky single track, lots of tight tech moves, the Argon is surprisingly agile at low speeds considering how slack it is (63 deg HTA), at speed the bike really shines, probably the best handling hardtail I’ve ridden.

Shifting takes some effort to learn, decades of trigger shifting had me coming to a stop a few times when I didn’t allow for a pause before shifting, but after a few miles on the trail it became more natural.

The Argon is gonna be my bikepacking, trail cruising, fun bike for when a big enduro rig is overkill.

Pinion drivetrain is pretty sweet!


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I love this bike!

I hoped that a Pinion drive would grow on me and it really has, still learning new habits, but three rides in, it’s becoming second nature 👍

But what really surprised me is how well this bike handles, hands down it’s the best hardtail I’ve ever ridden 👍👍

160mm travel fork, 62 deg HTA, and it’s pretty long for a medium, but it just works.


----------



## canyoneagle (Sep 27, 2007)

Nurse Ben said:


> I love this bike!
> 
> I hoped that a Pinion drive would grow on me and it really has, still learning new habits, but three rides in, it’s becoming second nature 👍
> 
> ...



Looks like a great bike!
I'm also a Pinion rider and not inclined to look back at this stage in life. I think I'm officially done with derailleurs.
I'd ridden IGH bikes as commuters for a number of years, and fell in love with internal gearing as a result. I've been watching the Pinion system as it has evolved and finally pulled the trigger this year with a Priority 600x that I've subsequently modified to my liking.

I honestly think the BB-based gearing will continue to evolve and improve as the years pass, and I think we will see bikes with these gearboxes become more common.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm looking at a Pinion or Effigear (Anakin) for my next FS bike.


----------

